# Bang goes that theory!



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bang goes that theory!.



> *An academic from Canterbury Christ Church University has disproved the theory 'you need water to swim' on a prime time television show.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

